# Cooking oil in BBQ sauce



## Cliff H. (May 26, 2012)

I have struggled with BBQ sauce for years. Being from Texas, I don't think I used BBQ sauce on anything but BBQ chicken and that was Kraft.

 I would like to have one that I make from scratch.  

I have tried many recipes sent from folks here as well as other places.  I have read hundreds of recipes via the net.

What is the purpose of cooking oil in a BBQ sauce ?  Oil is for frying fish or chicken fried steaks...........  Ain't it ?


----------



## bbquzz (May 26, 2012)

If you have not tried this one Cliff it is worth a shot. This one is great on any beef, can't say I've tried it on pork, but I'm betting it would work.

Guinness® BBQ Sauce
Recipe By: Patio Daddio
Yield: 1 1/4 cups

Ingredients:
1 1/2 cups Guinness® Extra Stout
½ cup chili sauce, Heinz
½ cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon Pickapeppa sauce
1 tablespoon honey
1 teaspoon garlic salt

Directions:
1. Add the Guinness and garlic salt to a medium sauce pan and whisk to combine.
2. Heat the pan over medium heat, add the remaining ingredients, and whisk to combine.
3. Simmer until the sauce is reduced by half (about 15-20 minutes) and set aside to cool.
Notes:
This has a good balance of sweet and savory, but maintains the unmistakable flavor of Guinness®.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 27, 2012)

That is a good looking recipe.  Thx


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2012)

Depends on what kind of oil bro'. Olive oil maybe for viscosity.....never used it in a. 'Q sauce. 
Hmmm......


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 28, 2012)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> If you have not tried this one Cliff it is worth a shot. This one is great on any beef, can't say I've tried it on pork, but I'm betting it would work.
> 
> Guinness® BBQ Sauce
> Recipe By: Patio Daddio
> ...


Oh, man, that's just a classic example of _*ALCOHOL ABUSE*_!!!

I mean, people on this forum post pictures of all kinds of stuff labled as "_beer_" and then you want us to use *REAL BEER* as an ingredient in a sauce?  *Guiness* in a bbq sauce???  Call the law!

BOB


----------



## bbquzz (May 28, 2012)

Just enhancing the *REAL BEER* Bob


----------



## Max1 (May 30, 2012)

The only thing I can think of for adding oil to the sauce is maybe for "viscosity" like Puff said, or maybe for breaking down the meat some. I have used oil for this before, but it was in a marinade. Oil does help break down the meat but that would be for a long term soak, not for just applying for a BBQ Sauce. The only other instance off adding oil to a bbq sauce would be in the beginning, lets say if you were caramelizing some onions and garlic. Other than those reasons I would see no advantage to adding oil to the mix.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 30, 2012)

Thx Max

Those are my thoughts as well.  I have read some sauce recipes that call for up to a cup of oil as part of the ingredients.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 3, 2012)

I would forget the oil bizness unless the recipe your following requires some sauteed veggies or something like that. I would pesonally use just enough to get the job done. I am not a fan of beer in finished products. Now its real good in sausage making and or cooking..the yeast makes the spices sparkle. You see some rookie pouring it in chili..you say...hmmm that person gonna come in DAL..dead ass last..lol. Invest yourself in some Texas Rib Rangers Spicy..best table sauce I ever tasted and a bunch mo betta than any of us could whup up at home I think. Now for glazing chickens and concocting a thin sauce to moisten up some pushed pork I think Headcountry Regular works best. Fair at the table but not as good as Rib Rangers. Its a great rib glaze too. Big Dave hit with it in chicken a bunch of times but I never had any success with it. If you make some make it taste like them two. I will buy some.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2012)

BW, I recently found a local grocery store that carries Head Country.  The regular has more heat  than my wife likes but she thinks Tex Joy is hot.  I will have to be on the lookout for the the other sauce.


----------



## Max1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL, you could always get her some KRAFT BBQ Sauce....... LMFAO J/P


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 4, 2012)

I think Kroger and Wally World are carrying Headcountry nowadays.  Found their rub for a while at a fancy yup grocery store but they lost the shelf space cuz I was the only one buying it apparently. Pal who runs a big feed and general store combo got a nice selection of Rib Rangers along with a bunch of others. He is peddling his own brand which is actually Rib Rangers. Some folks is just too smart huh?



			
				Cliff H. said:
			
		

> BW, I recently found a local grocery store that carries Head Country.  The regular has more heat  than my wife likes but she thinks Tex Joy is hot.  I will have to be on the lookout for the the other sauce.


----------

